# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  The Oneironaut's October Competition

## KarlaB18

Hello DreamViewers,

*Competition Begins: FRI 5 OCT - 8:00 PM (Your Time)
Competition Ends: MON 5 NOV - 8:00 PM (Your Time)*

*Rules:*
- Be fair to others
- Be fair to yourself
- Ensure all dreams are supported with evidence (your dream journal)
- Please don't be sneaky and try to calculate more points than you should.
- In contrast, believe in yourself and don't be too harsh. If you don't understand a scoring criteria, read the example scenario further down the post, or message me (or if it's short and only a one-off occasion, you can put in the thread).
- Post your nightly results whenever you like, at your own pace
- If there are any other DreamViewers hosting competitions in August, feel free to support them, the more the merrier.
- HAVE FUN!!!!

*Teams:*
The teams are "Slow" and "Fast".

*Slow:*
DV-Oct-Slow.jpg

*Advanced*
- FireFlyMan

*Intermediate

Beginner*
- KarlaB18



*Fast:
*DV-Oct-Fast.jpg

*Advanced

Intermediate
*- cooleymd*

Beginner
*- DarkestDarkness



*Objective Of The Competition*

Explore your dreams and in the process of that, explore yourself! Discover who you are. The points run the same as the last competition. There is a fighting chance for non-lucid dreams, just so they can have some fun too but their standard tasks are capped at 1.0 and advanced at 2.0 (except for the reality check which will only apply for successful lucids), that way, performances by lucid dreamers aren't threatened and if you keep the lucids going, you'll win anyway. But remember, with me, it's all about the fun and improving the general quality of your dreams, including recall. As I have more experience, there will also be some specific team tasks which will have a set high number for lucid dreams and will be capped at 5.0 for non-lucid dreams.



Non-lucid only aspects:
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (*1.0*)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (*0.5*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *3.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *5.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *7.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

Lucid only aspects:
- Recall your first lucid dream of the night (*10.0*)

- Was Introduced via DILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was Introduced via WILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was Introduced via WBTB (an additional *2.0*)

- Subsequent Lucid Dreams: all methods *5.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *9.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *12.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *15.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

All Dreamer Tasks - Basic: ________________ Lucid Dreamer Points _____ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Achieve a new personal goal _____________ (*15.0*) _________________ (*3.0*)
Adjustment: Each goal may be achieved a maximum of 3 times during the span of the month

- Achieve a new personal goal _____________ (*10.0*) _________________ (*2.0*)
Adjustment: Each goal may be achieved a maximum of 3 times during the span of the month

- Perform a reality check _________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ *N/A*

- Summon a dream guide ________________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Have a dream guide automatically appear __ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Summon a miscellaneous DC ____________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Fly _________________________________ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Transform/shape-shift __________________ (*6.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Partial ______________________________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Breathe an element ____________________ (*6.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Help someone in need __________________ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Buy/Purchase something ________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Sell something ________________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Become invisible ______________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Control another object or DC _____________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Ask for advice _________________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Meet a DV team-mate __________________ (*7.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)
Additional DV team-mate _______________________ (*3.0*) ____________________ (*0.5*)

- Meet a DV enemy _____________________ (*5.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)
Additional DV enemy __________________________ (*3.0*) ____________________ (*0.5*)

- Encounter an enemy/rival from waking-life _ (*4.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV team-mate ________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV enemy...? _________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)

- Show a DV team-mate something ________ (*5.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)

- Fight a DV enemy _____________________ (*5.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)

- Fight a waking-life enemy/rival __________ (*4.0*) ____________________ (*1.0*)

All Dreamer Tasks - Advanced: ___________ Lucid Dreamer Points ________ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Be a dream guide yourself _____________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*2.0*)

- Cause a geographical disaster __________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*2.0*)

- Time travel _________________________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*2.0*)

- Invent something that's never __________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*2.0*)
been heard of before

- Save the planet _____________________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*2.0*)

- Discover a new life-form/species ________ (*10.0*) ____________________ (*2.0*)

Team Tasks - Slow: ____________________ Lucid Dreamer Points ________ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Change time so that it feels slower than __ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)
normal

- Win a race by being the slowest out _____ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)
there

- Own a tortoise as a pet _______________ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- How long can you wait for your _________ (*40.0*) ____________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK
computer to unfreeze on its pending
function?

Team Tasks - Fast: ____________________ Lucid Dreamer Points _________ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Change time so that it feels faster than __ (*20.0*) _____________________ (*5.0*)
normal

- Win a race by being the fastest out _____ (*20.0*) _____________________ (*5.0*)
there

- Own a hare as a pet _________________ (*20.0*) _____________________ (*5.0*)

- How fast can you drive a car before it ___ (*40.0*) _____________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK

NOTE: Team tasks are capped at 2 successful attempts for the entire competition. The team bonus task is capped at 1 successful attempt for the entire competition.

League Bonus
1st: (100.0)
2nd: (50.0)
3rd (25.0)

Help With Points
Example Scenario:

___Non-Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was swooping down viciously towards me. I thought he was going to peck my eyes out. I cried "Help! I'm not invincible!". My dream guide appeared and acted as a barrier between me and the bird. The bird hit her but nothing of hers was affected, she was indeed invincible. She then took me to the city and pointed to a homeless man sitting in front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

Full NL dream = 1.0
Summon DG = 1.0
Help someone in need = 1.0
Meet a team-mate = 1.0 for Lisa, 0.5 for Grace = 1.5
TOTAL POINTS = *4.5

*___Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was coming down towards me in slow motion. "I'm dead", I thought until I looked down at my fingers and noticed six of them. "Hang on... it's a dream!", I said to myself. I had control now, I breathed the element of Earth which repelled the bird away in the opposite direction. The dream then took me to the city. I could explore but I knew there was more potential, so I summoned my dream guide to ask her what I should do. She appeared and pointed to a homeless man sitting in-front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

First lucid of the night = 10.0
DILD method = 5.0
Breathe an element = 6.0
Summon a dream guide = 10.0
Help someone in need = 4.0
Meet a team-mate (Lisa) = 7.0
Additional team-mate (Grace) = 3.0
TOTAL POINTS = *45.0*

Once you are in the competition, please specify your personal goals.

Be sure to comment in this thread on a regular basis (at least every 5 - 7 days), so I know you're still interested. If you're reading this thread and are interested, put your name in the sign-up thread and then you will be added into a team.

Thanks for participating and dream away!

----------


## KarlaB18

Oops... Once again mods, please move to "lucid challenges". Thanks.

----------


## DarkestDarkness

I am _thinking_ of joining in this time since non-lucids do count... Though, I've been having quite a few gaps in terms of dream recall and so am not feeling very confident about participating (not interested in winning, more interested in the goal-setting stuff), especially because of mornings that were particularly unpredictable or stressful; and this coming weekend will likely involve more exhaustion and earlier mornings than usual (not to mention, different bed).  ::undecided::

----------


## KarlaB18

This competition is about being more goal orientated anyway and I have said this so many times in past competitions; it's all about having fun. What I might do is put you in "Beginners League" and you tell me if you want me to take you out of the competition. I don't have many dreamers so far, so it would be good if you could participate  :smiley:

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> This competition is about being more goal orientated anyway and I have said this so many times in past competitions; it's all about having fun. What I might do is put you in "Beginners League" and you tell me if you want me to take you out of the competition. I don't have many dreamers so far, so it would be good if you could participate



Sure, I’ll try anyway I suppose and see how I get on. I will edit this reply with my personal goals either a bit later tonight or tomorrow morning.

----------


## KarlaB18

ATTN MODS: I didn't realise I posted in the main lucid & non-lucid games section; could you please move this thread to "lucid challenges"? Otherwise, I can't adjust the teams are as well as modding any other posts in here. Thanks in advance!

----------


## spellbee2

> ATTN MODS: I didn't realise I posted in the main lucid & non-lucid games section; could you please move this thread to "lucid challenges"? Otherwise, I can't adjust the teams are as well as modding any other posts in here. Thanks in advance!



Moved. Next time, shoot one/all of us a PM so we'll for sure see it.

----------


## KarlaB18

Righto, thanks  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

Ok I have found the thread  :smiley:  make sure FireFly knows where it is
tis only the morning of the 5th here in central valley, so I'll post goals latter
pretty much the same as last time tho I'll try to think of some NEW ones as I have been acheiving so many of my 
DC USE and ABUSE goals  :smiley:   (only a few in the NEW state left)

----------


## cooleymd

I Shall Try to keep up with or pull away from FireFlyMan by Rampaging to the utter destruction/dispossession of DC(s)

(only one item from any given DC, or one action from the other goals, no double DC dipping)

Relieve DC(s) of Goods GOALS: red for increased dificult after acheiving last contest

NEW Goal: Car Jack a DC (car must be or have been initially moving, driver must be removed)
NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC glasses (and look thru them)
NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC weapons (guns/knives/swords etc)
NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC watches
NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC cell phones / tablets / laptops 
NEW Goal: Take 3+ DC garments (shirt, coat, pants, bathing suit, underware, etc)
NEW Goal: Take 5+ DC shoes (and toss across dreamscape)

OLD Goal: Take 3+ DC hats / visors / wig or tupe (dificulty not increased becasue of double dipping disqualification)
OLD Goal: Take 5+ DC peices of jewlery (ring, brackelet, necklace etc)


DC Use and Abuse Goals: red for increased dificult after acheiving last contest

NEW Goal: clothesline  a DC from a Motorcycle/ Mo Ped / Bicycle / Scooter / Skateboard / Rollerskates or Rollerblades 
NEW Goal: throw a DC Discus Style (at least half a turn before throw)
NEW Goal: grab female Dream Cop Trump Style (must be in uniform and armed)
NEW Goal: smack DC w/ Flashlight
NEW Goal: cheersmack 3+ DC (must be dressed as cheerleader or acting like one or claim to be one)
NEW Goal: nibble on the ears of 3+ DC 
NEW Goal: pants 3+ DC
NEW Goal: crotch-kick 5+ DC
NEW Goal: b-slap 5+ DC

OLD Goal: trip 4+ DC
OLD Goal: smell the hair of 4+ DC
OLD Goal: run fingers thru the Hair of 5+ DC
OLD Goal: grab 5+ DC Trump Style
OLD Goal: grab 5+ DC top side (.) (.)
OLD Goal: poke 5+ DC in the eye(s)
OLD Goal: smack 7+ DC backside(|)
OLD Goal: kiss 7+ DC
OLD Goal: punch 9+ DC


Other Goals:

New Goal: Use a mime power (such as tight rope, chain saw, invisible stairs, I'll try to give some more possible examples latter on)
New Goal: Draw lightsaber
New Goal: Flip coin and land it on edge
New Goal: Behind the back hand DC summonation
New Goal: From void: emerge a "dragon" back form "between" Pern-style
New Goal: Make it rain cats and dogs
New Goal: Use phone (tablet) screen to locate specific DC/Place/Object that I want/need
New Goal: Shrink tiny and enter device/clock/toy/etc.

Old Goal: Stretch Phone Screen Bigger
Old Goal: From Void: Punch my way out Mine-craft-style
Old Goal: Grow Giant and stomp/smash stuff
Old Goal: Transfigure color of bird/animal
Old Goal: Enter the Tardis

----------


## RelicWraith

No probs, I'm here. Best of luck to everyone.

*Personal Goals*
-Dilate time
-create a dream anchor
-invoke Marloss Berries
-revisit a previously claimed location (Mall-Side Studio; Beach Near the City; Green Hill Zone)
-visit Irva
-Visit a Dwarf Fortress
-Create a sapient artificial lifeform
-Assemble seven magical artifacts to amplify dream powers (ie the seven Chaos Emeralds, the Infinity Gauntlet + Infinity Gems, etc.)

*Old Personal Goals*
-invoke a "lucidity gauge" in dream
-invoke/create/claim a personal base
-create a copy of myself 
-willingly discorporate one or more senses (ie clairvoyance)
-assume the "Spellforged Guardian" form

----------


## KarlaB18

Goals are here!

*Old*  On lap travel, have Dreamy WB travel faster than a car
*Old*  Utilise a time ability like in Spyro The Eternal Night
*Old*  What visible power/s can Dreamy WB unleash?
*Old*  Discover where Dreamy WB lives; do I live with her?
*Old*  Win against the parents without any dream guide help
*Old*  Talk to your deceased grandfather with any dream guide present
*Old*  Have Dreamy WB meet Murray as a human; what is her reaction?
*Old*  Have all the members of the Dream Guide Team appear in one dream
*Old*  Go to Diamond City
*Old*  Act as officer for your own Diamond City Fair Work Commission and have Wario in trouble for underpaying his employees
*Old*  Have Dreamy WB execute the above task (Fair Work Commission)
*Old*  In Diamond City, execute a task on 18-Volt's behalf
*New*  Have 18-Volt assist you for a second attempt in taking the elevator
*New*  Have 18-Volt assist you for a third attempt in taking the elevator
*New*  Encounter 18-Volt without any glasses or headset
*New*  Have 18-Volt provide an instance of discipline to the parents
*New*  Personally witness 18-Volt asking Dreamy WB a question (or vice-versa, Dreamy WB teaching something to 18-Volt
*New*  Swap roles; act as a dream guide yourself towards 18-Volt
*New*  Provide an instance of guidance to 9-Volt
*New*  Have any member of the WarioWare crew comment what they think of your current outfit
*New*  Have Dreamy WB interact with any member of the October DV Competition roster
*New*  Have 18-Volt interact with any member of the October DV Competition roster
*New*  Have Dreamy WB or 18-Volt play havoc on a DV competition rival
*New*  Does 18-Volt know what lucid dreaming is? Have that amazing talk with him OR see what knowledge he spills without you saying anything.



Now to update that dream journal of mine. Good luck everyone!

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SAT 6 OCT - 2018 (Night 1)
*4.5*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...-outage-85552/

----------


## DarkestDarkness

> Sure, Ill try anyway I suppose and see how I get on. I will edit this reply with my personal goals either a bit later tonight or tomorrow morning.



Don't think I can edit my old reply anymore at this point, so goals here as follows. Only setting a few since I'd rather keep my mind to a few specific things.

_New_ - Look for the _black lizard_ dream character.
_New_ - Look for an old _anima_ dream character (_any_ of my previous anima appearances).
_New_ - _Revisit any old dream_ that I can still partly visualise from memory.
_New_ - Look for younger self, _of ages between 4 and 6_. Looking for information or directions about both my illness and my childhood capacity for pre-sleep lucids/WILDs.

I tried to pick the most meaningful goals I could think of, as these are things that are also part of my less conscious intents over the long-term.
Hopefully I might actually get lucid more often from thinking about these more "sub-conscious" things.

----------


## RelicWraith

Not a good start on my end.

Dream Fragments (3) - 1.5 points

Subtotal - 1.5 points
*Competition Total - 1.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of SUN 7 OCT - 2018 (Night 2)
Points For This Entry: 19.0
Calculation Details:
- Full Non-Lucid Dream (1.0)
- Control Another Object or DC: Violet Parr (1.0)
- First Lucid Of The Night (10.0)
- Was Introduced via WBTB (2.0)
- Subsequent Lucid (5.0)

+ Previous Total: 4.5
Total Accumulated Points: *23.5



*​https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/karlab18/dream-falling-game-over-hes-sitting-room-ive-grown-trust-him-85556/

----------


## RelicWraith

::whyohwhy:: 

Dream Fragments (2) - 1 point

Subtotal - 1 point
*Competition Total - 2.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Day One: Fri 10/5 - Sat 10/6
+11 11 Non-Lucid Dreams
1:10a, 3:05a, 3:55a, 4:45a, 6:05a, 7:30a, 8:35a 9:30a, 10:30a, 5:10p, 7:20p

Day 1 Total: 11 points
Contest Total: 11 points

Day01Oct0506_01.jpgDay01Oct0506_02.jpg

Day Two: Sat 10/6 - Sun 10/7
+6 6 Non-Lucid Dreams
3:05a, 4:50a, 5:25a, 6:21a, 7:25a 8:50a

Day 2 Total: 6 points
Contest Total: 17 points

Day02Oct0607_01.jpg

I actually had several other dreams but didn't remember them or at least didn't record them out of drowsey stupidity
I was doing a great job getting to sleep (quickly) (for most of the first day I wasn't even using white noise), but seemed to lack awareness
in a few dreams I exhibited powers of telekenesis
ability to transform things
saw things spontaneously transform in front of me
saw lots of dream signs
even at one point believed I could summon people by thinking about them
but I never became actually lucid  :Sad: 

@DarkestDarkness you can always post more goals latter, but it could be good to post many you want to try and then just focus on a few if you need to
in this contest you can perfrom more than one personal goal per night, and even more than one per dream  :smiley:   I have often tried several but never acheived more than 2 per dream
I always screw a few up  :smiley: 
of course if you don't actually become lucid often then go for the obvious if you become lucid, do an RC and Fly or something while trying to remember some personal goal  :smiley: 
I'm always so busy trying to slap, grab, poke, bunch, etc by going on a rampage while sometimes surving multiple voids, but never bothering to RC or fly  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:

----------


## DarkestDarkness

_Dreams so far:_
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ess/xlv-85557/ - s0.5 Morning of 7th of Oct ("mornings of", easier for my own understanding of time)
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ss/xlvi-85560/ - s3.0 Morning of 8th of Oct


Total score thus far: *3.5*; see bottom of DJ entries above for calculation details.

----------


## RelicWraith

Now this is more like it! 

Oh yeah, kinda remembered a dream fragment from yesterday just this morning. I'll have that marked below.

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 3

Dream Fragments (4) - 2 points
Non-LD (2) - 2 points

Rescue Someone in Need (Uncursing the Crowd) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Rescue Someone in Need (Rescuing Civilians from Disaster) (Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Travel Time (Reverse Time) (LD) - 10 points
Team Task (Slow) (Slow Time) (LD) - 20 points

Subtotal - 53 point
*Competition Total - 55.5 points
*

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of TUE 9 OCT - 2018 (Night 4)
Night 3: 13.0
Night 4: 0.5

+ Previous Total (23.5)
*= 37.0*

446: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...t-could-85565/
447: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/kar...ow-seat-85566/

----------


## DarkestDarkness

_Dreams so far since my last post (s=Individual score for that DJ entry):_
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...s/xlvii-85569/ - s6.5 Morning of 9th Oct
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar.../xlviii-85573/ - s2.5 Morning of 10th "
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ss/xlix-85575/ - s19.5 Morning of 11th "


Total score thus far: *32.0*; see bottom of DJ entries above for calculation details.

----------


## RelicWraith

Been having quite a slump these last few days...

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Nights 4 - 6

Dream Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 7

Dream Fragment (4) - 2 points

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 22.5 points
*Competition Total - 78 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 8

Dream Fragment (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Subtotal - 18 points
*Competition Total - 96 points*

----------


## cooleymd

I did become lucid earlier today but it was only at the end of the dream and in the void, I was wandering around a junk yard type dreamscape in low light and then it became dark and tunnel like.  When I found myself being crushed in an ever smaller tunnel I was lucid but my only thoughts were "wake up wake up"  I was struggeling against the walls but also struggeling to break out of sleep paralysis.
so that dream will be worth only the basic 10+5+2, I'd have to coun't up all my other dreams, but I'd say I had 1-6 each weekday and quite a few others last night and this morning

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Dreams so far since my last post (s=Individual score for that DJ entry):
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...kness/l-85576/ - s2.0 Morning of 12th Oct
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ness/li-85585/ - s8.5 Morning of 13th "
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ess/lii-85591/ - s7.5 Morning of 14th " - Did actually perform a RC but unfortunately made it too quick/without focusing enough on it because of the dream situation.


Total score thus far: *50.0*; see bottom of DJ entries above for calculation details.

----------


## RelicWraith

It feels as if these last few DILDs have been induced by dumb luck. I shouldn't look at things that way; consistency means I'm doing something right...

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 9

Dream Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

Subtotal - 16.5 points
*Competition Total - 112.5 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

::undecided:: 

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 11

Dream Fragment (3) - 1.5 points
Non-LD - 1 point

Flight (Non-LD) - 0.5 points

3 Night LD Chain - 9 points

Subtotal - 12 points
*Competition Total - 124.5 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Oof. Been having a lot of ups and downs ith LDs lately. I hope everyone else has been getting better luck than I have...

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 12 - 13
Dream Fragment (2) - 1 point

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 14
First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Team Task (Slow) (Pet Tortoise) (LD) - 20 points
Control DC/Object (Command Tortoise) (LD) - 5 points

Subtotal - 52 points
*Competition Total - 176.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Well this morning I managed to become lucid 3 times in a row  :smiley: 

In the first LD I was in a car when I saw a girl I immediately begain chasing (|) but some how she managed to out run me (the car was super slow) never fear I saw another girl, but then she too out ran me and I woke up
10 First + 5 DILD + 2 WBTB will be the score for that one

Next I find myself back asleep and in a dream again, I become lucid and this time am able to grab lots of (|) backside, in fact I grab 6 X (|) just to be sure I have enough and then proceed to grab 6 X (.)(.) to be sure I have enough there too
of course after waking I go on line to check my actual goals 7+ (|) and 5+ DC (.)(.)
so only one goal fufilled  :Sad: 
5 Second + 5 DILD + 2 WBTB (is there a limit on these +2's I sill don't know) + 10 old goal grab 5+ DC topside (.)(.)

Never the less I find myself in yet aonther dream and this time I know the number is lucky 7 and so after becoming lucid as I'm walking along and see a girl with no front side to her pants bottom, I walk past her and begin grabgin (|) I reach the count of 5 before my random direction of motion has brought be back to this girl, who I then grab Trump Style and then go on to the final pair of (|) grabbing before waking up  :smiley: 
5 Third + 5 DILD + 2 WBTB (assuming there is not limit) + 10 old goal smack 7+ DC backside (|)

I had many other dreams as I slept first for 8 of 9 hours and then went back to sleep for like another 7 hours after being awake for a while
I would say at least 9 or 10 other dreams

Hypnograms from sleeping all day
Day15Oct19_20_Sleep01.jpgDay15Oct19_20_Sleep02.jpg

in any case 17+22+22 worth of lucids this morning  :smiley:  should drive up my points to alomst a decent amount with the competietion half gone
hopefully I'll manage to go thru all my audio logs and at least write up a points total
(but soon I head back to sleep, I'm feeling lucky but not to tired)

----------


## RelicWraith

Yup, ups and downs. I've got a long way to go if I'm to surpass my last score.

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 15

Dream Fragment (4) - 2 points

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal -24 points
Competition Total - 200.5 points

----------


## RelicWraith

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 16

Dream Fragment (4) - 2 points

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

Subtotal - 4.5 points
*Competition Total - 205 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 17

Dream Fragment  - 0.5 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Transformation (Shrink) (LD) - 6 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Old Goal (Discoporate Senses) - 10 points
Auto Dream Guide Appearance (LD) - 5 points

Subtotal - 42.5 points
*Competition Total - 247.5 points*

----------


## cooleymd

This morning I had become lucid and began to perform a task, but then somehow I became distracted by some kind of commotion and lost lucidity  :Sad: 

I then found myself in some sort of library like place I was sitting at a long table (among others) and I was looking at a book that seemed to have some sort of code made up of commas and periods and such.  There were many seated around me, and in the distance there was a door and there was a strange man there and he was staring at me.  I looked at him and thought I can go kick his ass, but then when I got up I realized once again that I was in a dream and I could do anything, the memory of Trumping a Brunette and then a Blond returned to me.  So I quickly ignored this strange man, and headed toward another woman thinking I need three more, then I trumped her, then another, the last woman was seated at the table her back turned to me, as I approached her I thought it best to be sure she was female so I took hold of the top of her head and pulled her face back towards me, yes she was female alright but just to be sure I trumped her  :smiley:  (grab 5 of 5+ DC Trump Style) after this I took a few steps trying to think of another goal but woke.

This dream should be worth
+10 First Lucid, +5 DILD, +2 WBTB, +10 Old Goal 
so add another 27 points to the pile (plus a few other NLD)



I must say in recent lucids while attempting rampages I have only managed one goal per dream, but also I have become much less picky/selective in my targets.  On the one hand this is good, but on the other it is much more fun to look for more deserving targets  :smiley:  then again they may be more diverting but also much more distracing.

I'm not sure there is much more to write up of this Lucid since except for a few details, that is about all I remember,  But I'll try to write up spoilers and add up my points soon  :smiley: 

I think I have about 101 points from lucids and 14 points (from 7 plus 7 nights recalled) and then how ever many other dreams, half a months worth  :smiley:  (so should be at least 160+ maybe 170+)

----------


## DarkestDarkness

Dreams so far since my last post (s=Individual score for that DJ entry):
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ss/liii-85607/ - s0.5 Morning of 17th Oct
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ess/liv-85610/ - s0.5 Morning of 18th "
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ness/lv-85621/ - s1.0 Morning of 20th "
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ess/lvi-85636/ - s5.0 Morning of 22nd "
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ss/lvii-85645/ - s1.5 Morning of 24th " (Private entry but Karla should still be able to check it)


Total score thus far: *58.5*; see bottom of DJ entries above for calculation details.

Haven't been having much luck with dreams and I've been a bit too tired overall.

----------


## RelicWraith

Crossing my fingers...  ::sheepishgrin:: 

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 18

Dream Fragment (2) - 1 point

Auto Dream Guide Appearance (Non-LD) - 0.5 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Conjure Dream Guide (LD) - 10 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points

Conjure Dream Guide (LD) - 10 points

Subtotal - 43.5 points
*Competition Total - 291 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Still rolling the dice.

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 19

Dream Fragment  - 0.5 point
Non-LD - 1 point

Command DC (Command Warriors) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Help DC in Need (Rescue Girl) (Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 24.5 points
*Competition Total - 315.5 points*

----------


## KarlaB18

Hey dreamers, just letting you all know that I'm still alive. I've been having so many big dreams after big dreams so it's taken ages to write them; I post them on DV in order so that's why you haven't seen much lately. Currently I've written up to 451 and then 457 - 464, so I still have to complete dreams 452 - 456. Keep up the great work!

xKarla

----------


## cooleymd

Luckily I became lucid 3 times this morning

unfortunately I did it all in one dream

I became Lucid and Flew then lost dream scape rub hands but lost lucidity, I swear I woke and journeled, but then (false awakening I guess)
find self in new place with strange bathroom, but after leaving the conference going on it it 
I become lucid again and re-enter (extreme interaction with DC) then lose dreamscape again rubbing all the while but
I give up and am lost again, I find myself walking along and realize I'm in a dream (I now remember the first section which I had forgotten,
think it is an earlier written up dream) I see some huge dudes (one of whom is part of like an 8 foot tall set of identical twins) I decide
its crotch kicking time, I kick a few but then wake, to discover I never wrote up previous dream

Lucidity gained X3
Crotches Kicked 2 out 5+ (FAIL)
extreme interactions 1 (useless)
distance flown (maybe 20 feet)

Points for this tripple lucid

+10 First Lucid, +5 DILD, +2 WBTB, +4 Fly = a mere 21 points tho I did have several other dreams  :smiley: 

meanwhile its near midnite
and I have just managed to get a second ticket to Lindsey Stirling Nov24 sacramento show

this time in the corner stage seat of the lower level in the first row on the isle near the stage  :smiley:  much beter then my previous ticket (which I bought at the box office)
it was also the best side Isle seat, but two sections away from corner of the stage and and 17 rows up
just hope they actually mail me this better ticket  :smiley: 

GreenNewSeatRedOldSeat.PNG

----------


## RelicWraith

Welp, so much for the seven day combo bonus. At least I know I'm not in a dry spell.

Spoot for Night 20

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 20

3 Night LD Chain - 9 points

Dream Fragment  - 0.5 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 21.5 points
*Competition Total - 346 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Another morning another lucid

However, it was pretty lame: 

I was in a vehicle and then noticed a person lying near the road and became lucid using expectation but without trying I transformed her (+0 totally unintentional) tho the change was for the better
Deeply interacted with two DC  :smiley: 
I suppose I could claim I trumped one and kissed another 
(But I wasn't aware of the contest)
finally using a feared expectation that in hunting for more DC what if the all disapeared (oh no) Poof! 
Then after unintentionally vanquishing everyone from the dreamscape I thought to use the verbal command to Add DCs but then lost the dreamscape, 
I tried to rub my hands together but I could feel the blankets, and then I noticed I could hear the real world  :Sad: 

This dream will score only the usual
+10 FIRST, +5 DILD, +2 WBTB  = 17 points
tho I did have several other dreams

Hopefully the next time I become lucid I'll remember the contest, current estimated total probably between 205 and 225 give or take

Meanwhile I just received 3 new scents from AERA one is probably going to be very similar to Vanilla, but all thre are different holliday scents from the past
hopefully they will put those out again, I was wanting those
in any case these are the new three (just arrived today, I'll try to test them all out)
HolidayAera.jpg

I just loaded up Kith & Kin supposedly its:ORANGE ZEST, HOLIDAY SPICES & SOFT WOOD
reminds me of Old Spice, but I could certanily smell some alpha-pinene type smell

hopefully I won't dream of men's locker rooms  :Sad: 
ah well we'll see what dreams it brings, tho my experiments with scents and dreams hasn't been all that impressive
tho Vanilla might have made me dream of much candy icecream and root beer floats  :smiley: 

I think I detect a note of Thyme and I did eat some ham to day, mabye I'll dream of a nice feast of ham  :smiley: 
if I do I'll have to hook up my second area and add in vanilla or maybe the new holiday vanilla scent and see what feast I might dream of then

maybe the spices will cause the spice girls to show up  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 20

Dream Fragment (2) - 1 point

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 23 points
*Competition Total - 369 points*

----------


## cooleymd

despite using a magic wand in one dream, 
and not fearing falling as I climbed in another because after all its not real, and anway I can fly

I did not become lucid

Meanwhile I have loaded up the AERA scent Winter Light
smells supposedly of the woods,  NOBLE FIR, WHITE FREESIA & CEDARWOOD
while its certainly fresh/invorogating
smells to me a bit like turpentine, but then I suppose its all the pinene in it

oh well we shall again see what dreams it brings
then I can finish out the competition with the vanilla holiday one  :smiley: 
Woven Harts: w/ Notes of Madagascar Vanilla, Bourbon and Soft Woods

----------


## RelicWraith

Dang, another missed combo bonus...

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 21

Dream Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 22

Dream Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 24 points
*Competition Total - 393 points*

----------


## DarkestDarkness

_Dreams so far since my last post (s=Individual score for that DJ entry):_

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...iii-lix-85660/ - s2.0 Mornings of 25th and 26th Oct
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar.../lx-lxi-85687/ - s1.5 Mornings of 28th and 31st "



Total score thus far: *62.0*; see bottom of DJ entries above for calculation details.

In the latest DJ entry I made some waking-life notes about my dreaming lately. I just haven't been having much luck and I've been more tired than normal, hence my reduced activity in general around here.

----------


## RelicWraith

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 23

Dream Fragment (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Subtotal - 18 points
*Competition Total - 411 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Agh! So much for the 7-day and 5-day chains..

*The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 26*

Dream Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 27

Dream Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Transformation (Monster) - 6 points
Team Task (Slow) (Win Race as Slowest Racer) (LD) - 20 points

Subtotal - 50 points
*Competition Total - 461 points*

EDIT: Just noticed I've been mis-attributing the days for quite some time. Fixed here.

----------


## RelicWraith

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 28

Dream Fragment (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 22 points
*Competition Total - 483 points*

----------


## cooleymd

Yesterday I managed to become lucid 2x
but it was only at the end of dreams
meanwhile I had few dreams this morning  :Sad: 
at least I had quite a few the other day

oh well 
+10 FIRST +5 DILD + 2 WBTB = 17
+5 SECOND +5 DILD + 2 WBTB = 12
so at least another 29 worth of Lucid

hopefully I'll add up the points soon

I took off the 6th and 7th so maybe I'll write up some then  :smiley: 
unless I'm swept away in a huge red wave  :smiley:

----------


## KarlaB18

Hey all! I've finally caught up with my dream journal. My total for the entire competition is *166.0* over the span of 31 nights; I've noticed that I've actually not missed a single night! So indeed this competition has helped me to get a grip on having more consistent recall and vivid dreams. Just to let you all know, I am going to have a little bit of break from hosting; for the rest of the month. I might do a competition for December. USA and Europe, tonight is your last night! Good luck! And also, hope you all had fun and achieved what you wished for.

Too many links to post them all, so instead, here is the link to my general DJ, just skim through it if you want to see the point calculations:

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/karlab18/

----------


## RelicWraith

Not how I wanted things to close out. I didn't do bad at all, but going by points alone, it's actually a downgrade than what I got in the last competition... Ah, well. I hope everyone had fun.

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 29

Dream Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

The Oneironaut's October Competition 2018 - Night 30

Dream Fragment (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Subtotal - 19.5 points
*Competition Total - 502.5 points*

----------


## DarkestDarkness

_Dreams so far since my last post (s=Individual score for that DJ entry):_

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ss/lxii-85690/ - s2.0 Morning of 1st of Nov
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...s/lxiii-85693/ - s1.0 Morning of 2nd of Nov
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ss/lxiv-85698/ - s0.5 Morning of 3rd of Nov
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dar...ess/lxv-85702/ - s8.0 Morning of 4th of Nov

Total score in the end: *73.5*; see bottom of DJ entries above for calculation details.

In the end I feel my score was ok, especially considering I missed a few days and that it was the first time participating. Too bad I didn't have any lucids for the duration of the competition, but it's not surprising. It was still fun to participate.  :smiley:

----------

